# Cocoon 07



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Made a new cocoon victim today


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

creepy!!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice one Krough!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That's sick! Love the expression.

Is the skin underneath textured, or is that the effect of the webbing/paint?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good, not sure about the eyes though. If it was mine, I think I would go without them. I would have to see it both ways I guess.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Krough looks great. What did you use on the arms and legs under the webbing, looks textured. I like the eye's.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

KROUGH!!!! That is super-cool! I love it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great version krough! Excellent pose and I really like the expression.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That thing is wicked. Love the eyes personally. Will there be a how-to


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I REALLY like this one. I've been meaning to re-do my spider victim for a couple of years now... you've just pushed me to stop thinking about it an do it!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What can we say?

Awesome as always.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i think the eyes actually really brought a good creepy slightly cartoonish disturbing look!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a how-to here 
http://www.grimvisions.com/2007/01/11/the-cocoon/

The texture you see on the limbs is because of the pipe insulation is covered with cling wrap then painted, it gives it an interesting texture. Not intended, but interesting nonetheless


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the eyes, too. You can really tell that he knows what he's in for! Well done, Krough!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent prop, Krough....I likeee!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the expression, definitely looks creeped out. It would be cool if you could somehow get the eyes to move, but keep it lightweight.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice krough


----------

